# Kayak/canoe duck blind ideas



## Bdub (Oct 5, 2011)

I hunt out of a jon bouy kayak/canoe its about 12 feet long and very stable. wondering if you anyone has any idea on how i could build a blind for it so that 2 people could shoot out of it. below is a pic of the boat

http://files.stripersonline.com/ubb547/image_uploads2/Jon-Buoy.jpg


----------



## Sboyd (Oct 5, 2011)

Cool boat.  I have a pelican 11.6 kayak.  I am going to use a grass mat/blanket to drape over it and me.  I think with the low profile it will work well.  Also jump shooting on the rivers will be great out of that.


----------



## levi5002 (Oct 5, 2011)

id try Sboyds idea, 2 person blind on that seems a lil much. but the pic also doesnt do the boat justice im sure. you can pretty much find all sorts of plans and idea on google, and good images to help as well.


----------



## Sboyd (Oct 5, 2011)

Im with levi may be a little hard for two men in a kayak.  I trieed to paint one once with no success it all flaked off.


----------



## STONEGREYDAY (Oct 5, 2011)

Use two tent poles bent in a rainbow. Hang some camo/grass on each side. Secure em at each end so they slide in and out easy. A bungee holds the middle together. BAM! easy up, easy down.


----------



## Sboyd (Oct 5, 2011)

How many guys hunt out of kayaks on here?


----------



## Turkey Trax (Oct 6, 2011)

id just stay low and throw some burlap over top of you or some grass mats laid on top of you.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 6, 2011)

Wrap a bungee cord around you and fill it with natural grass or trees, just angle it so all can get shots depending it everyone is right or left handed.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Oct 6, 2011)

I do in certain places I do the same as the guy in the Jackson coosa did on YouTube its basically a layout blind


----------



## ZachYak (Oct 6, 2011)

Here's the guy that did it in the Jackson Coosa.  Probably wouldn't work very well for 2 shooters though.  EDIT: Unless you two don't mind being REALLY close 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZgN4RV2D1c


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Oct 6, 2011)

Hiding two guys wouldn't be hard with some burlap and natural vegetation laced in or either grass mats, my advice to you is keep safety in mind with two shotguns that close on that small of a platform. I am going to use a drawstring burlap cover and some natural stuff all over mine. Good luck.


----------



## FurFeathers&Scales (Nov 14, 2011)

I have been searching for that video on youtube forever and now I found out why I can't find it!  He took it down!  Can anyone give me an idea of what he did to make his blind?  I have a coosa and would like to hide it as best as possible!  Thanks...


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Nov 14, 2011)

Best I can figure he had a length of paracord tied between 2 poles. He'd stick the poles into those rear flush rod holders and hooked a caribiner onto the line and then onto the front carry handle. Obviously he had camo material draped over the line or tied onto it. Basically it ran from one rod holder to the front carry handle back to the other rod holder. It works more like a layout I think. Either way pretty crafty.


----------



## FurFeathers&Scales (Nov 14, 2011)

I've been working on mine slowly and I think I am ready for it...  I have two pieces of fence top rail cut to fit in the flush mount rod holders, but I think I am going to runtwo pieces of rope with bungees on one end from the back handle to the front and somehow make an eyelet on those poles.  All I need is to be able to stash it in the bush not to be seen.  I'll put some pics up when I get finished.  I am going to buy the burlap tonight (Walmart is $5 cheaper than Academy for the exact same brand and size).


----------



## catalpa (Nov 14, 2011)

This works for me!


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 15, 2011)

The boat is low profile. Some hay and dog fennel will go a long way and hide you good. That's what me and a buddy use when we hunt out of his yak.


----------



## FurFeathers&Scales (Nov 15, 2011)

That looks sharp Catalpa...   is that just fabric you cut to fit?  How do you get it to stay in place while you paddle?  I like the look...


----------

